# Driver's Republic Rally Car Road Versions Comparo - urQuattro vs. EVO vs. STI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Drivers Republic is one of our favorite online mags. It's made by some ex-EVO editors and is just as fun to look at as it is to read. This month, they compare a trio of rally legends in road going form. More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Driver's Republic Rally Car Road Versions Comparo ... ([email protected])*

Very nice article that one, wish they had some high res images


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool article, George! I wonder how much more impressed they would have been had they been driving an example with a refreshed engine and suspension- or even a modified version such as the Evo they chose. Bumping the 5-cyl to 350 hp would certainly start to close the performance gap.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (MileZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MileZ* »_Cool article, George! I wonder how much more impressed they would have been had they been driving an example with a refreshed engine and suspension- or even a modified version such as the Evo they chose. Bumping the 5-cyl to 350 hp would certainly start to close the performance gap.

Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Driver's Republic Rally Car Road Versions Comparo ... ([email protected])*

its amazing. that car has like 20 years on the other two, and it looks like a brand new car. and i dont mean the condition. im talkign about the styling. the interior looks 80s, but at the same time it looks strong and well built with good quality. the Sti and EVO, look like plastic garbage on the inside. and out of the 3, i have to say the Audi has more charm, cleaner lines, and just looks like a better built car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MileZ* »_Cool article, George! I wonder how much more impressed they would have been had they been driving an example with a refreshed engine and suspension- or even a modified version such as the Evo they chose. Bumping the 5-cyl to 350 hp would certainly start to close the performance gap.
 exactly lol. or even better, instead of a UR, throw in a sport quattro

















_Modified by VW Acolyte at 11:00 PM 1-14-2009_


----------

